# انت مسيحى؟تصدق مكنتش اعرف !



## Boutros Popos (9 يوليو 2009)

انت مسيحى .. بجد .. مكنتش اعرف


بس تعالوا نتكلم

وبعد كده مش هتستغرب على العنوان



كام واحد هنا ممكن يرفع ايديه ويقول انا مسيحى

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هه مين يزود يلا

متستعجلوش

استنوا شويه



مش ممكن تندم




كام واحد هنا وهو ماشى فى الشارع لقى ناس بتشاور عليه وبيقول ده مسيحى

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟








مش عارف انتم مستعجلين على ايه


ده الطريق لسه طويل جداااااااااااااااا



كام واحد هنا بيخدم بجد

خدمه من القلب

مش اسم او لقب بيتنده بيه جوه الكنيسة



كام واحد هنا بيدخل الكنيسة عشان ربنا

مش عشان حاجات تانية

كام واح بيدخل المنتديات من أجل الخدمه والمعرفه الحسنه بأمور المسيحيه


كام واحد قال انا النهارده حأكون لربنا وبس


حقعد افكر فيه


حأتكلم معاه


حصليله


هحبه بجد






كام واحد فينا سمع كلام ربنا ( مت 25 : 35 - 36 )



لانى جعت فاطعمتمونى

كام واحد اكل يتيم





عطشت فسقيتمونى

كام واحد شرب مسكين





كنت غريب فاويتمونى

كام واحد دخلته بيتك ليرتاح





عريانا فكسيتمونى

كام واحد لبس عريان او كساه





مريضا فزرتمونى

زرت كام مريض





محبوسا فأتيتم اليا

كام واحد راح سجن عشان يزور المسيحين اللى هناك






كام و كام وكام ............ الخ


بصراحه أظن دلوقتى كله أبتدئ ينزل إيده فى خجل شديد
صدقونى المسيحيه مش بس صليب على الإيد أو أسم فى البطاقه أو صليب ملبوس على العنق المسيحيه أسمى من كده بكتيررررررررررر











ولو قعدت من هنا لحد ما اموت اقول كام مش هخلص




ها



مين لغاية دلوقتى رافع ايده




ربنا معاكم



على فكرة انا اول واحد مرفعتش ايدى

لانى لو كنت رفعت ايدى مكنتش كتبت الموضوع ده
صلولى كتير الأيام دى​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع بطرس

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى اوووووووى يا بطرس على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## Boutros Popos (9 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى لمروركم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا بطرس 

ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى بطرس موضوع رااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يوليو 2009)

بجد موضوع منطقي وصريح قوي 
مرسي ربنا يحفظك ويقويك

مودتي​


----------



## fight the devil (26 يوليو 2009)

كيف ارفع يدي وانا خجلان وعريان بسبب الخطايا؟


موضوع في غايه الروعه
شكرا اخي بطرس وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا بطرس على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## zezza (28 يوليو 2009)

حلو خالص يا بطرس 
موضوع جميل و حساس قوى 
حقيقى مسيحيتنا مش مجرد كلام او شكل على ايدينا و رقبتنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## راشي (30 يوليو 2009)

*معاك حق في كل كلمة قولتها وميرسي كتيييييييييييير علي الموضوع دا
ربنا يباركك أخي
*​


----------



## monmooon (30 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداً خلاني فوقت وشوفت حاجت انا كنت بتجهلها وبحاول انساها 
بس كلام بجد يفوق  ربنا يباركك ​*


----------

